# MTB-Strecken rund um den Seepark Kirchheim?



## guido p (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre mit meiner Familie über Pfingsten nach Kirchheim.Dort gibt es ja den Seepark mit vielen Sportmöglichkeiten, aber ich habe noch keine Karte gefunden,die schöne MTB Strecken abseits der Straßen hat.
Kennt sich von euch jemand in dieser Ecke aus und kann mir weiterhelfen evtl auch Info´s über Kartenmaterial?

Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe  

Gruß Guido


----------



## hutsche (21. Mai 2006)

Wenn du eine richtige Tour fahren willst, kaufst du die als erstes ne topografisches Karte vom Landesvermessungsamt Hessen 1:50000 "Waldhessen westlicher Teil" . Ohne wirds schwierig. Wegmarkierungen sind aber reichlich vorhanden.
Mein Tip für eine ca. 4h Tour mit deutlich über 1000hm:

Einrollen über R18 nach Kirchheim R11 nach Niederaula und über den R1 entlang der Fulda bis in die Vierburgenstadt Schlitz (ist nicht mehr auf der Karte verzeichnet).

Dann "Kreuz" 35 (Burgenweg) über Hof sassen, Hatterode bis zur Burg Herzberg (wirklich sehr impossant). Weiter über den Rimberg, der Ibrakuppe bis auf den Eisenberg, dem höchsten Berg der Region mit 636m. Abfahrt mit "Kreuz" 42 nach Kirchheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo Hutsche
danke für deine Antwort .Werd die Strecke mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Guido


----------

